
What the Rich Won’t Tell You - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/opinion/sunday/what-the-rich-wont-tell-you.html
======
Boothroid
Stealth wealth is pretty despicable: 'I might have x million dollars but you
aren't allowed to know that and hey, I'm just like you!!'

No, you are not, because your wealth means you have a whole world of options
that average people do not have.

------
blacksqr
The New York Times, showing its usual compassion and concern for the problems
of rich white people.

